# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  استفاده از StimulReport در WPF

## mehri_ema

سلام

کسی کدی برای باز کردن گزارش در WPF داره؟ من از این ابزار تو WinApplicaton استفاده کردم اما نمی دونم چه طوری تو WPF  فایل گزارشمو باز کنم  :افسرده:

----------


## PetekDincos

با سلام
منظور شما رو متوجه نمی شم خود این نرم افزار یه دیزاینر برای WPF داره اما اگه می خواهید تو یه برنامه WPF از این استفاده کنید می تونید گزارشتون رو طراحی کرده و از طریق کد گزارش رو با دستور report.ShowWithWPF() نمایش بدید با تشکر

----------


## Esmail Solhkhah

> سلام
> 
> کسی کدی برای باز کردن گزارش در WPF داره؟ من از این ابزار تو WinApplicaton استفاده کردم اما نمی دونم چه طوری تو WPF  فایل گزارشمو باز کنم



*فرمایش دوست عزیزمون* *PetekDincos درسته

شما تو WindowsFormApplication یه کنترل دارید بنام StiReport که میتونید اونو از تولباکس درگ کنید رو فرم و گزارش رو همونجا دیزاین کنید

ولی تو WPF باید از طریق دیزاینر مخصوص WPF که تو مسیر نصب برنامه هست این کار رو بکنید

این مسیر

C:\Program Files\Stimulsoft Reports.Wpf 2011.1\Bin

فایل Designer.Wpf.exe


اول گزارش رو دیزاین کنید یعد سیوش کنید بعد از طریق کد اونو باز کرده و نمایش بدید

میتونید برا طراحی گزارش این فایل راهنما رو ببینید

*http://ifile.it/678styd
*

برا نمایش گزارش ایجاد شده هم 

*StiReport stiReport1 = new StiReport();

            stiReport1.Load("MyReport.mrt");
       
            stiReport1.ShowWithWpf();

*موفق باشید.*

----------


## fateme65

من همین کارو کردم حتی چند بارم add reference رو زدم. بازم ارور میده که :

  Message=Assembly 'Stimulsoft.Report.Wpf' is not found

----------


## mze666

منم همین مشکل رو دارم Assembly 'Stimulsoft.Report.Wpf' is not found کسی نمیدونه چکار باید کرد؟
همه ریفرنس ها رو اضافه کردم. ولی بازم ارور میده!

----------


## poriya_ahmadian

System.Drawing
  System.Windows.Forms
  این اسمبلی هارم اظافه کنید

----------


## majed_gh1992

سلام باید dll  مورد نظرتون رو در پوشه bin  پروژه خودتون کپی کنید (Stimulsoft.Report.Wpf.dll). 
برای این کار به محل نصب استیمول سافت برید و dll  رو به پروژه اضافه کنید

----------

